# My Goaties



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Photos from around the farm  Featuring the LGDs, the barn cat and of course my 3 awesome Nigerian Dwarf wethers.









LGD Pepper, goats Fiddle and Banjo - headbutting one of the Belgian Hares.. naughty Banjo!









Walking in the woods, Tambourine checks on the straggler, the cat.









The trail walking brigade









Banjo looking curious!









Looking for yummy fallen leaves









Browsing is delicious!!









My little boys









Fiddle being photogenic









Napping outside the bunny barn, hey mom we like the bunnies feed can we go in??









The wether house!









Tambourine attempting to climb into the house through the window while the sweater wearing cat looks on..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe they are real cute :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO adorable.....love all your animals.....  :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are all so cute!     Your wethers look very happy!!! And they are soo handsome! I can tell you take awesome care of your goats! :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! gorgeous...your doing a great job. they look happy


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Very cute little goats! We walk trails with ours too. It's hilarious watching the LaMancha does with their huge udders waddling up the mountain, but they would not miss their walk time for anything. They love it; they start jumping on the gates of their pens if I'm running late for their walk. 

What kind of dog is that? He looks like a pit bull, but I've never seen one used for guarding livestock.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwww! Your boys are sooo cute!! You like BE goaties too? Looks like your trio of BE boys are very content! Great job :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute pics.....and your animal children are sooooo cute.........I want to know how you take trail walks and keep everyone together and keep them from eating something that might not be so good for them.....? That is so cool, I would love to take my guys on a walk like that. 
Denise


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They are adorable! I love that last picture the best though!


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Awww thanks everyone!! I just love my goat babies! 



> It's hilarious watching the LaMancha does with their huge udders waddling up the mountain, but they would not miss their walk time for anything. They love it; they start jumping on the gates of their pens if I'm running late for their walk.
> 
> What kind of dog is that? He looks like a pit bull, but I've never seen one used for guarding livestock.


LOL I can only imagine watching those does going for a trail walk! Mine get super excited too, they know when its time to walk in the woods.  
Yep both of my dogs are pit bulls and they both guard the livestock, chickens and goats during daylight hours. At night all the livestock are locked up in their barns for safety. My pits do a fabulous job of keeping everything safe during the day, just a few days ago they saved baby Banjo from a coyote while the goats were out of their paddock browsing.



> You like BE goaties too?


I just LOVE them!! They are so expressive with their pretty blue eyes, although I do love all goats regardless of eye color!



> I want to know how you take trail walks and keep everyone together and keep them from eating something that might not be so good for them.....?


Well to keep everyone together, I guess I'm pretty lucky that the boys instinctually stay close to me and the dogs. They won't wander more than I'd say 50 feet from where I am, and they are constantly watching the dogs for signals of danger, if the dogs bark they'll come huddle in closely near them looking around for danger. I try to pay attention to what they eat when we go for walks, although on occassion I'm sure they eat things they shouldn't. Luckily they have never gotten sick. If they go for something dangerous I will lead them by the collar away from it to something else they like to eat, they can be stubborn but persistance pays off. I use leashes on them every once in a while if we're going off my property but on the property I keep them off leash, maybe you could try leashes for your goaties to start with and see how they do?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I am seriously going to try and take my boys for a walk.....we have the perfect area here on the property....the old railroad bed (about 1 mile) that cuts through our woods....hubby said he would go with me.....my boys really don't venture very far from me even when out in their pasture with them......we don't have large dogs, but hubby has big gun :greengrin: ! I do worry about the coyotes.

Also, I just love your wether house.......it is sooooo neat!


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

My goats also stay near me when we walk. If you are worried, you might try taking them on leashes at first (if they are trained to walk ok on a leash) so you have more control. I have noticed that the more familiar mine get with a trail, the more they wander. The other day one of my does got bored and thirsty so she just turned around and went home! I found her laying down in her pen lol. If mine start getting bad, I just take a new route for a few days to keep them guessing. The most dominant doe in my herd always walks close by my side--unless my husband goes with us, then she stays by him instead--and anyone who gets near me gets butted away. We always carry leashes with us in case we need to get ahold of all the goats quick, because we share our trails with horses, motorcycles, ATVs, and bicycles. My goats always make horses nervous lol...they all love horses and try to run after any ones they see.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Gorgeous boys you have there. Looks like they love thier walks.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! VERY pretty pics and BEAUTIFUL goaties!!!!!


----------



## crow (Sep 6, 2009)

when I let mine out they follow me every where I go, and if I sit down somewhere they all gather around and lounge, We live in the woods so theres just as much to eat in their fenced area as out of it, so they just hang around me :shrug:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the door you have on there-was it pricy? We just got our two little wether boys on Friday and am keeping a pallet to keep them from getting out at night in a space similar to yours. I want to get a real door put on and would like a "dutch" door per say but not sure. Let me know, was it difficult to install? We have a barn with a stall attached with no door (just a pallet) at present. BTW-love your pics. Our little wethers are SOOOO sweet!


----------

